# Sport Compact Car RB25DET install (article nside)



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Since I am a new 240sx owner I have been exploring as much as I can about the 240 world. I've been discussing many engine swap options with my friend and we've decided if the money is right, to go with the RB25DET motor for my S13. My friend then gave me a heads up on this months issue of Sport Compact Car, where they do just that. A how to on the RB25DET. So I went out and looked for it. 3 stores later, I got it. It's been a while since I bought a magazine. They are expensive now. So sparing my nissanforum friends the expense I've scanned it for you all to enjoy. The image is very large pixels wise, so 56k be patient. 

http://www.conopium.com/240/rb25swappg1.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/240/rb25swappg2.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/240/rb25swappg3.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/240/rb25swappg4.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/240/rb25swappg5.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/240/rb25swappg6.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/240/rb25swappg7.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/240/rb25swappg8.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/240/rb25swappg9.jpg
http://www.conopium.com/240/rb25swappg10.jpg


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea my i don't got the patience since i got 56k but i'll be in Lubbock this weekend leeching on there T1, so i'll make sure i read this article since i've been wanting to so bad


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

unfortunately, dumb ass me forgot about the overwhelming presence of the internet in our lives today and didn't check the internet for that article before I got the magazine, and then scanned it. So I guess you can now read the article in its entirity on this page: --> clicky <--


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that is just such a beautiful site...

I need to hurry up and pay this max off so I can get a 240 and turn my max into a project car...

EDIT: and yes, I realize that that's exactly opposite of what you guys would do... VQ's kick ass!


----------

